
Your Node.js authentication tutorial is wrong - suzzer99
https://medium.com/@micaksica/your-node-js-authentication-tutorial-is-wrong-f1a3bf831a46
======
suzzer99
Funny thing is I was just discussing this with a Rails dev who was surprised
there was nothing like Devise. I said - I think there has to be I just haven't
researched it that hard. I guess not.

